# LT1050 Parking Brake



## Dutchie (May 11, 2011)

I can not get the parking brake to release. I have only used it (the parking brake) a couple of times in the past. The mower is 2 1/2 years old. Does anyone have a thought on this or had this problem?
Dutchie


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dutchie! Does it use the brake pedal with a lock? Might try just lubricating the mechanism / linkage.


----------



## billd64 (May 20, 2011)

*linkage release*



Dutchie said:


> I can not get the parking brake to release. I have only used it (the parking brake) a couple of times in the past. The mower is 2 1/2 years old. Does anyone have a thought on this or had this problem?
> Dutchie


I use a lubricant called blaster on linkages, and then WD-40 as well... 

I use my linkage to start the tractor / allow it to warm up before using it.... hence the neutreal safety seat switch doesnt shut tractor off....

I let mine stand at low idle 10 mins or so, and then slowly rev up, and release it with larger pedal release lever and drive merrily along (he he) listening to mower sounds and mp3 player 

bill


----------

